# galaxy Nexus 2



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lets start a new topic about a phone that should come out 2013-2014.
*reply with your reasonable specs and other features.*
*Here are my specs:*​
*2 ghz dual core processor *​*2gb of RAM
12 MP Camera
2 or 4 MP Front Facing Camera
2160 mAh battery
4.65" Super Amoled Plus Display
SD card slot*​*LTE connectivity
Jellybean 4.1
Beats Audio
already unlocked bootloader
truly a developer phone*​*Global phone
should google go back to htc or Samsung you decide.

that should be enough to be called the phone of year!*​


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

If you want those specs you better hope for Samsung.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

It'll be quad core. with either jellybean or whatever is coming after that.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Google comes out with a new Nexus each year, just like Apple does with their flagship phone.

My realistic guess:
Released December 2012 on 4.1 Jellybean

1.5 ghz quad core
2 GB of RAM
4.65-5 in 1080p display screen
Contour display
Thinner bezel 
No micro SD (that's just Google)
2,500-3,000 mah battery
12 MP camera
2 MP front facing camera
On screen keys
4G LTE


----------



## thekylebrody (Oct 13, 2011)

Why 2013-2014? The galaxy nexus was released Nov-Dec 2011. So why not Nov-Dec this year?

And that spec list isn't very reasonable also seeing that google took the VZW Nexus off of there support page. This will more than likely be the only nexus that verizon gets.

My guesses for specs would be a slight bump in dual core (1.75ghz) or possibly quad core (1.2-1.5ghz). An updated 8mp-10mp rear camera, either the same or slightly updated front facing camera. 2100mah battery, no removable storage I would guess. Super amoled HD+ display. That's the best bet if things head in a guess-able direction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe apple is going to come out with one model for both GSM and CDMA. I wouldn't be surprised to see the next Nexus be a multi band phone. I also do nor expect quad core. The new powerhouse is Sammy's dual core. Remember more cores doesnt equal better performance. Especially when the OS doesn't fully support it. I want to see a 500mhz + GPU and more ram.

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I believe apple is going to come out with one model for both GSM and CDMA. I wouldn't be surprised to see the next Nexus be a multi band phone. I also do nor expect quad core. The new powerhouse is Sammy's dual core. Remember more cores doesnt equal better performance. Especially when the OS doesn't fully support it. I want to see a 500mhz + GPU and more ram.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


I thought the exynos chips were samsungs? I don't see them being used much of anywhere . Which is why Verizon forced the omap as the ics processor. That's not samsungs work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the first thing that needs to get done is new battery technology. The current lithium ion batteries just aren't going to be able to keep up the more power hungry our devices become.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Who says the next nexus will be samsung

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Who says the next nexus will be samsung
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Because Samsung doesnt sell its amoled screens to anyone else? Just going on the specs the OP listed though on his "wishlist".


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Beats audio? The fuck? Get out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

mustbepbs said:


> Beats audio? The fuck? Get out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I lawled.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Motorola built Quad Core, nothing could compete

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey OP, whats exactly does "Beats audio" do?

Oh thats right.. you dont know.. but you want it.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Beats audio? The fuck? Get out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no need to be hating.


----------



## TheDocB (Jun 27, 2011)

Tegra 3 all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone but samsung should make it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> no need to be hating.


Actually there is a need to be hating on one of the biggest scams going. 
Same goes for $100 gold plated hdmi cords..


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Anyone but samsung should make it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Hmm why? (Kinda lawled at "Sent from my DROID BIONIC)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Hmm why? (Kinda lawled at "Sent from my DROID BIONIC)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Probably because there is always someone who does not like something and bases it it preconceived notions about prior products. Just the way it is, lol.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Pantech 5g regional phone. Who really needs global?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

You can't honestly say samsung products are better than Htc or moto. Plastic vs metal. moto radios are better. Droid 1, nexus one. 
Stock android moto > Htc > sanding
Nexus = stock android. Therefore samsung loses. Only thing sanding gets 100% right is its screens. They are pretty gorgeous. Everything else Htc and moto do better. Unless your a sammy fanboy.And btw the galaxy nexus is not a real.nexus Real nexus sets the bar for hardware and software. There's no hardware on the galaxy nexus that the razr max, resound,etc. Don't have an equal to. just having a new os version doesn't make a nexus a nexus. It takes more than that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> You can't honestly say samsung products are better than Htc or moto. Plastic vs metal. moto radios are better. Droid 1, nexus one.
> Stock android moto > Htc > sanding
> Nexus = stock android. Therefore samsung loses. Only thing sanding gets 100% right is its screens. They are pretty gorgeous. Everything else Htc and moto do better. Unless your a sammy fanboy.And btw the galaxy nexus is not a real.nexus Real nexus sets the bar for hardware and software. There's no hardware on the galaxy nexus that the razr max, resound,etc. Don't have an equal to. just having a new os version doesn't make a nexus a nexus. It takes more than that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So no phone is or will ever be a nexus? There will always be something of equal or greater specs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> You can't honestly say samsung products are better than Htc or moto. Plastic vs metal. moto radios are better. Droid 1, nexus one.
> Stock android moto > Htc > sanding
> Nexus = stock android. Therefore samsung loses. Only thing sanding gets 100% right is its screens. They are pretty gorgeous. Everything else Htc and moto do better. Unless your a sammy fanboy.And btw the galaxy nexus is not a real.nexus Real nexus sets the bar for hardware and software. There's no hardware on the galaxy nexus that the razr max, resound,etc. Don't have an equal to. just having a new os version doesn't make a nexus a nexus. It takes more than that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No need to come into the Galaxy Nexus forum and flame the device that everyone here has. You are trying to start a war and it won't happen. Stay on topic and keep the unnecessary my "manufacturer is better than yours" out of here. Get back on topic and play nice or we will just delete the posts.

Thanks


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> So no phone will ever be a nexus? There will always be something of equal or greater specs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No it needs to set a new bar. By the time the next nexus comes quad core will already be common. So maybe something screen related? There's some amazing screen tech being tested. paper thin lcd screens. Id love to see the next nexus be a groundbreaking product rather than what its become which is just the current tech with a newer os slapped on.

it seems like android fragmentation continues to get worse as these manufacturers move away from true "flagship" devices in place of incremental upgrades and market flooding with a new product every 3 months.

Im no apple lover but that is why apple will win the mobile phone wars. It makes a quality product. Sticks to its guns. And supports it for the duration of the consumers contract.Android needs a true flagship to counter that. We thought it'd be the current nexus. Unfortunately its not.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> No it needs to set a new bar. By the time the next nexus comes quad core will already be common. So maybe something screen related? There's some amazing screen tech being tested. paper thin lcd screens. Id love to see the next nexus be a groundbreaking product rather than what its become which is just the current tech with a newer os slapped on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Agree completely here


----------



## amvulture (Dec 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> You can't honestly say samsung products are better than Htc or moto. Plastic vs metal. moto radios are better. Droid 1, nexus one.
> Stock android moto > Htc > sanding
> Nexus = stock android. Therefore samsung loses. Only thing sanding gets 100% right is its screens. They are pretty gorgeous. Everything else Htc and moto do better. Unless your a sammy fanboy.And btw the galaxy nexus is not a real.nexus Real nexus sets the bar for hardware and software. There's no hardware on the galaxy nexus that the razr max, resound,etc. Don't have an equal to. just having a new os version doesn't make a nexus a nexus. It takes more than that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


By your logic the nexus S was not a "true" because it was at par with the galaxy s and every flagship phone. Specs only look good on paper. How we utilize the hardware is a true testament to performance. Take LG top shelf specs with crippled software.

The other flaw with your argument: metal is not the ideal chassis for a phone. We want strength and light weight. So composites like plastics or my personal choice carbon caviar. As always price of mfg would make plastic the clear winner.

Now the radios on the nexus s and gnex are very poor (I have both)

I'd like to be leave moto is the answer but I wouldn't hold my breath

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be willing to bet it's built by Moto.

1.4ghz quad core
2GB Ram
4.65 720P IPS Display
Kevlar Coating
Gorilla Glass
3500 Mah Battery
Wireless Charging with NFC
32GB Built In Storage
2MP Front Camera, 12MP Rear
Jelly Bean
Two colors available at launch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> You can't honestly say samsung products are better than Htc or moto. Plastic vs metal. moto radios are better. Droid 1, nexus one.
> Stock android moto > Htc > sanding
> Nexus = stock android. Therefore samsung loses. Only thing sanding gets 100% right is its screens. They are pretty gorgeous. Everything else Htc and moto do better. Unless your a sammy fanboy.And btw the galaxy nexus is not a real.nexus Real nexus sets the bar for hardware and software. There's no hardware on the galaxy nexus that the razr max, resound,etc. Don't have an equal to. just having a new os version doesn't make a nexus a nexus. It takes more than that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Heh coming from someone using a bionic which takes the award for the worst device ever made. Don't be mad at us nexus owners for your poor investments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

To make one thing clear.I am not trying to bash the galaxy nexus. Amazing phone. Has its flaws yes. But so does every phone. I think of the galaxy nexus as more of a s2.5 than a nexus tho since the only real innovation from current hardware I.e. rezound,razr,bionic,etc. It brings to the table is ICS. And ics as much of an improvement over gb as it is, well its still not a user friendly intuitive thing like using ios or windows phone 7. 
I feel like android is trying to do too much. I love android. Its need friendly. Tech friendly. My kind of thing. Everyone I know hates it because its.confusing. or they only use half the phone because if you do too much your battery dies after 5 hours.

google needs to find a way to make android more friendly to the masses (which ics is a big step towards imo) and then deliver a flagship that it supports and markets for a length of time . That's my ideal nexus. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Borgey said:


> Heh coming from someone using a bionic which takes the award for the worst device ever made. Don't be mad at us nexus owners for your poor investments.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what's so bad about the bionic? One hell of a phone once you slap the right rom on it. Great signal. Great build quality.does exactly what I expect a smartphone to do. And i dont like plastic phones. Or samsungs radio quality. This isn't a bionic vs nexus battle though buddy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> To make one thing clear.I am not trying to bash the galaxy nexus. Amazing phone. Has its flaws yes. But so does every phone. I think of the galaxy nexus as more of a s2.5 than a nexus tho since the only real innovation from current hardware I.e. rezound,razr,bionic,etc. It brings to the table is ICS. And ics as much of an improvement over gb as it is, well its still not a user friendly intuitive thing like using ios or windows phone 7.
> I feel like android is trying to do too much. I love android. Its need friendly. Tech friendly. My kind of thing. Everyone I know hates it because its.confusing. or they only use half the phone because if you do too much your battery dies after 5 hours.
> 
> google needs to find a way to make android more friendly to the masses (which ics is a big step towards imo) and then deliver a flagship that it supports and markets for a length of time . That's my ideal nexus.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


The Galaxy Nexus uses the omap 4460 with the gpu clocked at 384 as opposed to the 4430 used in the RAZR with gpu at 304hz ect it's the same processor being used by most of the phones in ces this year. Exynos wasn't anywhere near ready. The rezound uses an s3 processor at 1.5ghz s3 is early 2011 tech supporting only single channel memory. Also the Gnex uses the updated LTE chip. Is it a battery hog? Absolutely. Show me a 4.65 inch screen that isnt. Do I believe that the radio stack in the Nexus is subpar? Absolutely. Is it still beyond a doubt the best android phone on the market? Without question.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using RootzWiki


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

True.all true. This phone has its faults but for me. I love it. Its all about the user and how he or she sees it.

sent from my super gnex


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I thought the exynos chips were samsungs? I don't see them being used much of anywhere . Which is why Verizon forced the omap as the ics processor. That's not samsungs work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Verizon did not force the use of OMAP, Google selected it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Borgey said:


> Heh coming from someone using a bionic which takes the award for the worst device ever made. Don't be mad at us nexus owners for your poor investments.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Rofl. Similarities between bionic and gnex: Same processor. Same chip. Same gpu. Same lte chips.

Differences: brighter screen. Less vibrant colors. Lowers resolution .Better removable storage and physical hdmi out.. webtop. Radio.

So.if you're saying bionic is the worse phone ever then most certainly your are in agreement that gnex and razr family are terrible too. As far as your gpu and cpu freq bumps... nenamark 2 is definitely the most acurate and trusted high end phone benchmarking program. My bionic at 1.2ghz cpu speed. Gnex speed with gnex voltage. Gpu @ 307mhz bionic setting 29.89 fps. Gpu at 384mhz gnex setting. 31.04 fps. The bump is not even noticeable to the naked eye. Both look smooth. And to address bionics data drop "problems". Ive never had one problem with with this and i beleive 80% of the posts here where due to bad vzw lte data outages. The other 20% of them had legitimate problems. And have a legit gripe.. but remember when youre having problems. Where do you go? Forums. What you see is ppl reaching out for help through a medium. That is all. I have atleast 10 friends with bionic.. none of them have problems. You must remember forums reprezent a very small % of droid users. So best phone out? No. Worste phone ever?: youre out of your mind. Trollage is what i see. Gnex rzr bionic all amazing lte dual core 0map devices. Period.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Rofl. Similarities between bionic and gnex: Same processor. Same chip. Same gpu. Same lte chips.


Mostly right. Lte baseband chip is different though.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

It will be Samshng or HTC since Moto will never agree to the openness needed to be a Nexus. Hopefully Samsung because all HTC phones look (and are) the same.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

That awkward moment when flame wars don't seem to be ending anytime soon haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> It will be Samshng or HTC since Moto will never agree to the openness needed to be a Nexus. Hopefully Samsung because all HTC phones look (and are) the same.


This is not true. Moto has no problem with openness, to the right market segment, hence the Motorola Xoom. The Xoom is a Google experience (Nexus) tablet.The problem is Moto looks at their consumer and developer products as two completely different things and they allow carriers to dictate terms. They feel no need to unlock boot loaders on consumer devices, they should but they don't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Closing thread due to off topic flaming and the OP started the same thread in the General Android forum. Continue it there and keep it civil or that one will be closed as well.
Thank you

http://rootzwiki.com...-spec-guessing/


----------

